# ser disparado



## Sidjanga

¡Muy buenos días apreciados foreros!

Anoche escuché en la radio la frase
_"La mujer murió [...] tras *ser disparada* por su pareja."_

¿Cómo se entiende la frase con oídos de nativo?
Claro que esto no tiene gracia alguna, pero yo entiendo -por como está la frase ahora- que "*la* dispararon" -o sea con el verbo transitivo en cuanto a la mujer-, y no que "*le* dispararon" (la bala a la mujer) -es decir, transitivo desde el punto de vista de la bala.

¿Cómo lo entendéis vosotros?
¿Sí se puede entender -o se entiende- como "*le* dispararon"?

¡Mil gracias!

Saludos


----------



## belén

Sí, yo lo entiendo como 

"tras ser disparada (ella) por su pareja" 

No se me habría ocurrido pensar en la bala si no lo hubieras comentado tú 

(más que nada porque las balas no se personalizan, si quisiese hablar del disparo, hablaría de "una bala", no de "la bala")


----------



## Jellby

A mí me suena regular, igual que "ser preguntado". El objeto directo de "disparar" es la cosa que se dispara: una bala, una flecha, también un arma... pero no la cosa o persona que recibe el disparo, que es objeto indirecto.


----------



## heidita

El complemento indirecto, aquí la mujer, no se pasa a sujeto pasivo en la frase pasiva ( en español; en inglés, por ejemplo sí)

La mujer fue disparada sería algo como que han cogido a la mujer y la han usado como proyectil, imposible claro. Aunque en alemán hay un cuento (los cuentos de Münchhausen) en el que sí usan al propio protagonista somo proyectil. En este caso sería:

Lo dispararon


----------



## aleCcowaN

Estoy de acuerdo con Heidita, a mí me la frase me suena a que la pobre mujer fue usada como proyectil. Como en la Argentina disparar tiene varios significados tengo que pensar por el contexto, y aún así no estoy seguro de que el marido no la haya arrojado por una ventana.

¿En qué país/es sería *normal el decir* esa frase? (no me refiero a si la entienden  )


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Hola de nuevo a todos!

Muchas gracias por las aportaciones.


> suena a que la pobre mujer fue usada como proyectil.


Sí, es precisamente esto lo que entendí -o entendería, ya que por el contexto se supone que en realidad no fue éste el caso ...
Quise saber si se entiende así también con oídos de nativo, o si en este caso sí se entendería que la mataron a tiros.

Y es que también lo del "fue disparado" aparece en cantidades impresionantes en google, con significado de "matar a tiros". _(por alguna razón me es imposible pegar aquí el link de google..)_

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ahora que lo pienso, creo que mi extrañeza con este "ser disparada" proviene de que en la Argentina la "norma" es decir "ser baleada" o "resultar impactada (por el proyectil)". Aquí "disparar" se usa habitualmente en casi todas las 12 acepciones del DRAE, y además coloquialmente como "apresurarse" o "hacer las cosas urgido y a máxima velocidad". La acepción 3 se usa mucho ("*3.* tr. Arrojar o despedir con violencia algo. U. t. c. prnl.") y por eso puede sonar aquí coloquialmente a que el marido la arrojó por la ventana.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿Y estás seguro de que no usó a su mujer como proyectil?
Tal vez se trataba de una pareja de gente de circo cuyo acto consistía en dispararse por un gran cañon (ya saben, el acto del hombre bala), y al ser disparada la mujer, un accidente fortuito le causó la muerte   
Perdonen, el sueño me hace divagar   
Bune día a todos.


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, Tigger, esa es la cuestión ...  

Y me suena muy similar a “ser pegado”, que entendería más bien como “ser fijado mediante pegamento” (*1.* tr. Adherir una cosa con otra. RAE) (*la* pegó), y no necesariamente como “recibir golpes” (*le* pegó), lo que también se puede apreciar usado así en google -como ser golpeado "fue *pegado* , entradas 4 y 10 en la primera página entre otras - , aunque no tanto como "ser/fue disparado".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Aunque la frase si es graciosa, ya que también yo me imagina a su pareja tirandola/ aventándola de su ventana o puerta, creo que por lógica te imaginas que fue un disparo de alguna arma de fuego, pero más bien creo que nuestro cerebro busca la lógica de la frase inconscientemente. Y respondiendo a la pregunta de Alecowan, la frase no es muy utilizada en México, más bien yo díria que en México el artículo se hubiera escrito así.
La mujer tras haber sido herida por un arma/ por u disparo o por un tiro....


----------



## indigoio

Hola

Pues sí, por asociación la frase se entiende en el contexto, pero no me suena bien  A mi parecer gramaticalmente es incorrecta puesto que en este caso la mujer no puede ser el sujeto de la acción _dispararse_. En todo caso es más común escuchar _la mujer fue baleada por_...
¿O es que pudiera ser que _la mujer murió (luego de hacer vanos esfuerzos por recuperar el arma) tras ser disparada por su pareja_.?

(Divagando, no más  )


----------



## heidita

Mi marido dice que debieron decir:

*la mujer resultó alcanzada por un disparo.*

Tal caso: *a la mujer se le diparó un tiro*.

_La mujer fue disparada_, como dice tigger, es la renovación de la "mujer bala", versión del _hombre bala,_ antiguamente atracción sin igual en circos.

De todas formas, celebro ver que este mal uso se comete poco:

Results *1* - *4* of *4* for *"la mujer ...fue disparada"*.

*La mujer fue disparada* en la boca y otras partes de su cuerpo

*La mujer fue disparada* a bocajarro por su compañero sentimental


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes,

El Diccionario de dudas de la RAE es categórico sobre este peculiar uso de disparar:


> ...no son aceptables usos en pasiva en los que el sujeto es la persona que recibe el disparo: </IMG>_«Un aficionado fue disparado en la boca»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.6.96).


 
Para contestar a Ale, aquí en España se oye/lee mucho, justamente en los medios de comunicación  . Desgraciadamente.

Hasta luego


----------



## María Archs

Pues es una frase muy común en las noticias y en la prensa como:
"Fue estrangulada por su novio"
¿Quién la estranguló? Su novio
"Fue abatido por la policía"
¿Quién lo dejó frito a tiros? La policía.

Aunque lo normal sería también decir: "La mujer murió tras recibir un disparo de su marido"

Saludos

María

PD: Heyyyyyyyyy!!! Saludo Paisana (Cintia) aunque seas francesa. Estás pasando el mismo calor que yo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

María Archs said:
			
		

> Pues es una frase muy común en las noticias y en la prensa como:
> "Fue estrangulada por su novio"
> ¿Quién la estranguló? Su novio
> "Fue abatido por la policía"
> ¿Quién lo dejó frito a tiros? La policía.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


Aquí tabién, junto con "fue apuñalado por la espalda". La cuestión está en que si blanden un cuchillo delante de ti y lo esquivas, no te apuñalan; si le apartas las manos al maniático, no te estrangula; y si al maleante no le hubieran atinado, no lo/le hubieran/habrían abatido.

El problema está en que el disparar no implica obligación de acertar. No hay ni contacto entre el que gatilla y el potencial receptor de la bala, ni hay certeza de resultado. Por eso creo que en particular "ser disparado" como sinónimo de "recibir un balazo/tiro" está mal planteado, y es una extensión inapropiada de sus parientes "noticiarios" apuñalar, estrangular, envenenar, abatir, balear (¿en Mallorca andarán a los tiros? ), etc.


----------



## heidita

María Archs said:
			
		

> "Fue estrangulada por su novio"
> "Fue abatido por la policía"
> Aunque lo normal sería también decir: "La mujer murió tras recibir un disparo de su marido"


 
María, no es lo mismo.

estrangular y abatir son verbos transitivos, la acción del verbo recae directamente sobre la persona. 

En el verbo disparar, la acción del verbo recae sobre la bala.

Lo mejor hubiera sido decir la frase que sugieres.

...murió tras recibir un disparo...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

heidita said:
			
		

> Tal caso: *a la mujer se le diparó un tiro*.


 
Este matiz me trae a la mente a una mujer con un arma en la mano y que sin querer disparó


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Yo creo que el períodista en su afán de adornar la lectura de este dramático acontecimiento, dijo esta frase de manera incorrecta. Éso es muy frecuente en los períodistas (sin el ánimo de ofender a ningún períodistas forero) que inventan palabras para decir una noticia de una manera diferente a sus colegas. Por ejemplo he escuchado a períodistas colombianos decir "verticalizar" en narraciones de partidos de fútbol, obviamente la palabra no existe pero para embellecer su narración inventan palabras como ésta, el significado de esta palabra es "avanzar verticalmente", creo yo...

Saludos foreros y foreras.


----------



## María Archs

Queridos foreros:

Aparte de gustaos rizar el rizo ¿Habéis escuchado la frase "A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan"?

Lo que yo entiendo por: _"La mujer murió [...] tras *ser disparada* por su pareja."_

Que la mujer murió por un disparo que fue efectuado por el arma que portaba su pareja en la mano.

El resto de mis aportaciones es lo que oigo y leo en los medios se comunicación que utilizan las formas pasivas para ser más breves y retóricos.

Saludos

María


----------



## aleCcowaN

María Archs said:
			
		

> Queridos foreros:
> 
> Aparte de gustaos rizar el rizo ¿Habéis escuchado la frase "A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan"?
> 
> Lo que yo entiendo por: _"La mujer murió [...] tras *ser disparada* por su pareja."_
> 
> Que la mujer murió por un disparo que fue efectuado por el arma que portaba su pareja en la mano.
> 
> El resto de mis aportaciones es lo que oigo y leo en los medios se comunicación que utilizan las formas pasivas para ser más breves y retóricos.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


Sí María, nosotros también lo entendemos así. Creo que la pregunta de Sigianga fue si los "nativos" la entendíamos y si se puede entender. Creo que nuestro análisis grupal ha llegado a varias conclusiones: que es más común oirla en España y mas bien rara en América; que disparar es un verbo transitivo, y que la acción la recibe la bala, y que no hay transitividad desde allí a la víctima porque no existe obligación de acertar al disparar, sea cual fuera la intención, por lo tanto su uso es bastante inadecuado cuando se dice "tras ser disparada". Si la noticia dijera simplemente "murió tras ser disparada y acertada por su marido" tendría sentido lógico y se descubriría su ridiculez gramatical. Para que fuera correcta, debería haber una acepción en el DRAE que dijera "recibir una bala en el cuerpo" o algo similar. Por ahora no la hay, quizá sí en un futuro. Aparentemente se puede entender así en España en la actualidad, pero varios españoles lo han considerado incorrecto. Si lívido se convirtió en autoantónimo, "todo es posible en la dimensión desconocida" (del idioma), pero por ahora parece que no. Y si hubieran deseado usar formas breves y retóricas hubieran usado balear o abalear: "la mujer murió al ser baleada por su marido". Esto sí está en el diccionario.

Voy a guardar escrupulosamente este hilo para citarlo la próxima vez que se suscite una discusión en la que se argumente la corrección y extensión de una palabra usando el DRAE, especialmente cuando hay algunas intervenciones airadas a lo ancho de estos foros que tratan eufemísticamente como "localismos e incorrecciones" a los usos de América.


----------



## Rayines

Coincido con Ale en que en Argentina, aun en el periodismo, no se escucha "fue disparado/a", sino "fue asesinado/a", o recibió tantos disparos.


----------



## indigoio

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Sí María, nosotros también lo entendemos así. Creo que la pregunta de Sigianga fue si los "nativos" la entendíamos y si se puede entender. Creo que nuestro análisis grupal ha llegado a varias conclusiones: que es más común oirla en España y mas bien rara en América; que disparar es un verbo transitivo, y que la acción la recibe la bala, y que no hay transitividad desde allí a la víctima porque no existe obligación de acertar al disparar, sea cual fuera la intención, por lo tanto su uso es bastante inadecuado cuando se dice "tras ser disparada". Si la noticia dijera simplemente "murió tras ser disparada y acertada por su marido" tendría sentido lógico y se descubriría su ridiculez gramatical. Para que fuera correcta, debería haber una acepción en el DRAE que dijera "recibir una bala en el cuerpo" o algo similar. Por ahora no la hay, quizá sí en un futuro. Aparentemente se puede entender así en España en la actualidad, pero varios españoles lo han considerado incorrecto. Si lívido se convirtió en autoantónimo, "todo es posible en la dimensión desconocida" (del idioma), pero por ahora parece que no. Y si hubieran deseado usar formas breves y retóricas hubieran usado balear o abalear: "la mujer murió al ser baleada por su marido". Esto sí está en el diccionario.
> 
> Voy a guardar escrupulosamente este hilo para citarlo la próxima vez que se suscite una discusión en la que se argumente la corrección y extensión de una palabra usando el DRAE, especialmente cuando hay algunas intervenciones airadas a lo ancho de estos foros que tratan eufemísticamente como "localismos e incorrecciones" a los usos de América.



¡Todo está dicho!


----------



## elcampet

Pues a ver qué les parece este titular de una revista de nota roja: _*"viola,*_ *violola y matola"*


----------



## Rayines

elcampet said:
			
		

> Pues a ver qué les parece este titular de una revista de nota roja: _*"viola,*_ *violola y matola"*


Bueno....sin palabras en cuanto a título, que es horrible, pero aún así, creo que gramaticalmente no es incorrecto, porque "ver", "violar" y "matar" son verbos transitivos. ("Disparar" también lo es, pero con respecto a la bala, como ya se ha dicho, y no con respecto a la persona).


----------



## aleCcowaN

elcampet said:
			
		

> Pues a ver qué les parece este titular de una revista de nota roja: _*"viola,*_ *violola y matola"*


Me parece que el editor se bebió una botella extra-grande de Rubicón.


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Muchas gracias nuevamente a todos por las aportaciones!  

¿Qué tal les suena lo siguiente?

_"Rápidamente fueron atacados por la policía. Un compañe-_
_ro *fue pegado* tan fuertemente que perdió la_
_conciencia y otro fue llevado al hospital." (http://www.periodicocnt.org/307dic2004/20/)_

Sería similar a lo del "fue disparado", ¿no?
¿Dónde se podría decirlo así?

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Sigianga said:
			
		

> _"Rápidamente fueron atacados por la policía. Un compañe-_
> _ro *fue pegado* tan fuertemente que perdió la_
> _conciencia y otro fue llevado al hospital." (http://www.periodicocnt.org/307dic2004/20/)_
> 
> Sería similar a lo del "fue disparado", ¿no?
> ¿Dónde se podría decirlo así?


Yo no lo diría así y no sería común que lo oyera así en la Argentina, pero no me extrañaría.

Desde el punto de vista de la mentalidad (????, ¿qué habrá opuesto a aquiescente?) donde todo lo malo es culpa de alguien, ellos son los buenos, los demás son los malos, cualquiera que no piensa como ellos es el demonio personificado; para esa clase de personas es fundamental ser blanco de una acción ¡claro, si son el ombligo del mundo!. Ellos fueron pegados, fueron disparados, fueron carenciados, fueron impedidos, fueron reprimidos, fueron ignorados, ¡eso! ¿cómo se atrevieron a ignorarlos? por eso tuvieron que realizar acciones a las que obviamente no les correspondía ninguna reacción, pero lo hicieron para mostrar que son víctimas de esos poderes obscuros que gobiernan al Mundo e ingnoran su derecho natural a disponer cómo debe ser éste. Desde esta perspectiva para "establecer la verdad" ¿qué son las reglas gramaticales? ¡Nada más que otra patraña para dominar al mundo!

Firmado: Un cerdo colaboracionista con el statu quo, que sirve obscuros intereses y que no reconoce la supremacía de "ellos", los portadores de la verdad, los apóstoles de la verdadera fe social, los poseedores de un equilibrio psíquico tal, que realizan todas estas acciones sólo para cambiar al mundo y transmitirnos su estado de armonía interior, y el Nirvana en que asientan su diario vivir. En fin, un hereje.


----------



## natasha2000

¿No os parece que esto debe ser la influencia de inglés? El uso de pasivo es tan normal en inglés, pero en español, no. Es tan normal decir "X was shot" y se entiende perfectamente que le dispararon a X, y no se confunde con que el X igual podría haber sido disparado en el plan bala.
Creo que inglés cada vez más se mete por todos los lados en nuestras vidas, y en la mayoría de los casos lo aceptamos sin rechistar, simplemente porque nos da fiaca pensar. Lo malo es que esto pasa también a la gente que vive de plabras y que no debería permitir este tipo de errores. De allí se pueden oír las burradas como esa hasta en las noticias españolas.

Saludos a todos y que pasen bien las vacaciones (los que se van, pero también los que se quedan)


----------



## Gato_Gordo

elcampet said:
			
		

> Pues a ver qué les parece este titular de una revista de nota roja: _*"viola,*_ *violola y matola"*



En realidad esto es parte de la letra de la canción *Alarmala de tos* del grupo *Botellita de Jeréz *y dice algo así:

_La Lola, su historia lloró,
y auxilio al "tira" imploró
el azul, sonriendo la miró
¿Qué creen que fue lo que pasó?

*Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, tirola, violola (2x)
Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, violola, matola...
Con una pistola*
_
Saludos ^_^


----------



## aleCcowaN

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> _La Lola, su historia lloró,_
> _y auxilio al "tira" imploró_
> _el azul, sonriendo la miró_
> _¿Qué creen que fue lo que pasó?_
> 
> _*Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, tirola, violola (2x)*_
> _*Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, violola, matola...*_
> _*Con una pistola*_


El autor ¡Qué maestría para lograr la rima! ¿es estilo culterano o conceptualista? ¿versos de pie quebrado o de labio partido?


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Mas bien de estilo grotesco y desenfadado con hartas dósis de realidad urbana....

Ya en serio, las letrás de Botellita de Jeréz son muy buenas, la música... se supone que es rock clásico sesentero, pero es, ciertamente, un gusto adquirido ^_^


----------



## María Archs

*Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, tirola, violola (2x) Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, violola, matola...*_*Con una pistola*_

Si pusiéramos los acentos sonarían más normal ¿Noooooo?

Saludos

María


----------



## belén

María Archs said:
			
		

> *Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, tirola, violola (2x) Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, violola, matola...*_*Con una pistola*_
> 
> Si pusiéramos los acentos sonarían más normal ¿Noooooo?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María



¿Te refieres a las tildes? ¿Dónde pondrías tildes? A mi entender son palabras llanas....


----------



## María Archs

belen said:
			
		

> ¿Te refieres a las tildes? ¿Dónde pondrías tildes? A mi entender son palabras llanas....


 
Lo normal es decir (sólo unos pocos ejemplos):

*La siguió*= Siguióla
*La golpeó*= Golpeóla.
*La atacó*= Atacóla.

En estos casos se mantiene el acento o tilde ya que estás uniendo el verbo principal que sí lo lleva con el complemento.

Saludos

María.


----------



## aleCcowaN

belen said:
			
		

> ¿Te refieres a las tildes? ¿Dónde pondrías tildes? A mi entender son palabras llanas....


Creo que María se refiere a la acentuación de las formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos (atacóla, golpeóla, etc.) que ahora están normatizados como respondiendo a las reglas generales de la acentuación castellana, pero que hasta hace cierto tiempo -no puedo precisar el año, quizá en los '80- se acentuaban como regla general. 

Aquí se considera indiferente su uso, con excepción de los ámbitos específicos. Yo por mi parte los sigo acentuando, junto a los demostrativos, haya o no posibilidad de confusión, todo por una cuestión de tradición, y porque si no lo hago, tiendo a olvidarlos en sus formas no encíclicas. Es una forma de mostrar "buena ortografía" a través de la mala ortografía, más una necesidad social que lingüística. Seguramente en un futuro ya no se acentuará más. 

Las tildes en monosílabos "desaparecieron" en 1957 y 49 años después están preguntando en el foro al respecto.


----------



## belén

No tenía ni idea, nunca aprendí ese tipo de acentuación en la escuela (¡aaaay los 80 qué grandes, che!  )

Como siempre, no dejo de aprender, gracias

Belén


----------



## Jellby

Del DPD, entrada "tilde", apartado 4.3:

A diferencia de lo establecido en normas ortográficas anteriores, a partir de la Ortografía académica de 1999 las formas verbales con enclíticos deben acentuarse gráficamente siguiendo las reglas de acentuación; así, formas como _estate_, _suponlo_, _deles_ se escriben ahora sin tilde por ser palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en -s, mientras que _déselo_, _léela_, _fíjate_ llevan tilde por ser esdrújulas, y _oídme_, _salíos_, _reírte_, por contener un hiato de vocal cerrada tónica y vocal abierta átona.

Como dice, es un cambio relativamente reciente, yo también aprendí que, al igual que los adverbios acabados en "-mente", el acento se mantenía al añadir el enclítico, pero la norma ha cambiado y ahora el acento se pone sólo si corresponde según las reglas normales.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jellby said:
			
		

> Del DPD, entrada "tilde", apartado 4.3:
> 
> A diferencia de lo establecido en normas ortográficas anteriores, a partir de la Ortografía académica de 1999 las formas verbales con enclíticos deben acentuarse gráficamente siguiendo las reglas de acentuación; así, formas como _estate_, _suponlo_, _deles_ se escriben ahora sin tilde por ser palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en -s, mientras que _déselo_, _léela_, _fíjate_ llevan tilde por ser esdrújulas, y _oídme_, _salíos_, _reírte_, por contener un hiato de vocal cerrada tónica y vocal abierta átona.
> 
> Como dice, es un cambio relativamente reciente, yo también aprendí que, al igual que los adverbios acabados en "-mente", el acento se mantenía al añadir el enclítico, pero la norma ha cambiado y ahora el acento se pone sólo si corresponde según las reglas normales.


Muy bueno en citar esto. Yo recuerdo haber leído la norma que decía -se ve que era la anterior a 1999- que era optativa la acentuación. Aquí me enseñaron a acentuarlas - era la norma local en los '70 y '80- y siempre tuve problemas porque tendía a acentuar las esdrújulas cuando escribía en "español" -por ejemplo 'fíjate', claro que no con fijáte-. Creo que ese conflicto es el que se resolvió en 1999 con la nueva norma -no optativo- pero yo y millones más ya nos tomamos la molestia de aprenderlo de una manera, así que lo siento, pero mi derecho a la vida está fijado por la Declaración Universal de los Derechos del Hombre y no pienso morirme porque todo el mundo deba cumplir una norma gramatical. Además no le voy a dar el gusto a los que tienen mala ortografía y dicen que cumplen con la norma porque escriben "pegole" cuando no le ponen tilde ni a las palabras sobreesdruJUlas (eso es lo que quería significar con manifestar "buena ortografía" a través de la mala ortografía).


----------



## elcampet

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> En realidad esto es parte de la letra de la canción *Alarmala de tos* del grupo *Botellita de Jeréz *y dice algo así:
> 
> _La Lola, su historia lloró,_
> _y auxilio al "tira" imploró_
> _el azul, sonriendo la miró_
> _¿Qué creen que fue lo que pasó?_
> 
> _*Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, tirola, violola (2x)*_
> _*Siguiola, jalola, atacola, golpeola, pateola, escupiola, violola, matola...*_
> _*Con una pistola*_
> 
> Saludos ^_^


 
Aclaración: GatoGordo, que la canción que termina _"con una pistola" _sea del grupo _*botellita de jerez*_, no lo dudo. La cita a la que yo me refería, corresponde a un titular de la revista *ALARMA* que se publicaba en México hace mucho tiempo; quzá sirvió de inspiración para la mentada canción.


----------



## María Archs

¡Ay, las tildes, las tildes, las tildes...!
¡Cuántos problemas dan a veces!
Mis hijas no ponen ni una así las maten. Será porque la enseñanza de ahora no es tan rígida como la que sufrí yo.
Con 12 años si tenía dos faltas de ortografía, fuere la materia que fuere....¡Cateada! Si no tenía faltas de ortografía pero me dejaba sin acentuar 5 palabrejas... ¡Cateada!
De esta manera... ¿Quién no se acostumbra a poner las tildes?
Yo suelo ponerlas todas... y a veces hasta en inglés, y eso que no usan las tildes jajajajajaja.  

Un saludo a todos

María


----------



## Dr. Quizá

María Archs said:
			
		

> Con 12 años si tenía dos faltas de ortografía, fuere la materia que fuere....¡Cateada! Si no tenía faltas de ortografía pero me dejaba sin acentuar 5 palabrejas... ¡Cateada!



Pues a mí me parece que el principal motivo del problema es no considerar la ausencia de tildes como faltas de ortografía.


----------



## Jellby

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pues a mí me parece que el principal motivo del problema es no considerar la ausencia de tildes como faltas de ortografía.



Efectivamente. "hubo" y "uvo" se pronuncian igual, así que la falta de ortografía no importa tanto, pero "había" y "habia" se pronuncian de manera diferente. Una tilde de menos hace que cambie la palabra, no sólo (a veces) su significado, sino la forma de pronunciarla, lo cual me parece más grave.


----------



## indigoio

elcampet said:
			
		

> Aclaración: GatoGordo, que la canción que termina _"con una pistola" _sea del grupo _*botellita de jerez*_, no lo dudo. La cita a la que yo me refería, corresponde a un titular de la revista *ALARMA* que se publicaba en México hace mucho tiempo; quzá sirvió de inspiración para la mentada canción.



Así es, esta canción fue inspirada precisamente en el tipo de "lenguaje periodístico" utilizado por Alarma, una publicación amarillista del DF (que afortunadamente hace algunos años desapareció) y en donde la función primordial era causar A L A R M A entre la ciudadanía. Botellita de Jerez, al recurrir a historias urbanas y de la vida cotidiana para crear la letra de sus canciones, vio en esta publicación una forma musical de pariodiarla...

En fin, que al final de cuentas creo que sí sería conveniente acentuar el _violóla_ y el _matóla_.

Saludos
Sandra


----------



## replicante7

Sigianga:
Soy nativa y a mí la frase me resulta muy extraña. Hablando de disparos: es un disparate.
Tus observaciones son muy acertadas. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Poison0666

La cuestión no es que suene o no suene bien, es si es o no correcta la frase. 
Disparar es un verbo transitivo que suele ir con el complemento directo implícito, que siempre es recuperable. En este caso "balas", por lo que la persona es siempre o.indirecto en estas frases y la gente lo confunde con cuasisinónimos como tirotear (tirotearla) que sí tienen objeto directo de ser animado. Por ese contagio se producen errores como "la victima fue disparada desde un coche" (no puede ser pues la victima es el objeto indirecto y balas sería el obejto directo implícito)

>>Esta información ha sido extraída del Manual de español correcto de Leonardo Gómez Torrego.


----------

